# Road Course Carpet Tracks - PA, OH, NY???



## T28Pilot (Jan 26, 2013)

Hello folks, I am located near Erie PA and looking for some carpet road course tracks. I think I may have found one called NORCAR in Brunswick Ohio and they offer 1/12 as well as 1/10th sedans and WGT which suits my needs. I appears their season runs all year which would be great as summer traveling is much better than winter. Is anyone familiar with this track and its operations?

Does anyone else know of any tracks in m area? I have tried the track locator with limited results. I see there is a track in Beaver PA but am not able to locate a website or much information.

If I am unable to locate a track I am contemplating selling my indoor equiptment and heading to Toledo for the nitro racing.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

The Gate ran by the NORCAR group is a great track, and they are racing tomorrow. I have yet been to the track in Beaver, PA but I know the owner and some of the racers from there and they are good people. Here is a link to the Beaver track's Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Raceway-The-Crawlspace-in-Beaver/156664981144735?ref=ts&fref=ts

Toledo also has an indoor carpet track track also, Hobby Stop West.


----------



## T28Pilot (Jan 26, 2013)

What do you think is the most popular road course class at the gate? Do they get a good turnout for the WGT class or are the sedans more popular?

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

We've been getting about equal turnout in each class. 8-10 per week.


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

you also have a track in springsfield called access hobbies

there is a track called Red Mosquito raceway in Batavia/Cincinnati, OH

& ovrccc in belpre ohio


----------



## T28Pilot (Jan 26, 2013)

Springfield and Cincinatti are starting to get a little too far away, they are about 5 - 6 hours from me. 

Thank you all for your replies!


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

I race at both the Gate and the Beav. Both are quality facilities run by quality individuals. The Gate has more of a WGT class where the Beav does not. The Gate runs on Saturday and the Beav on Sunday. They rotate schedules so look for their HT threads for times and dates. If you have a 1/12th scale or sedan, you will not be disappointed in either track.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

T28Pilot said:


> What do you think is the most popular road course class at the gate? Do they get a good turnout for the WGT class or are the sedans more popular?
> 
> Thanks for the reply!


Pan cars do very well at The Gate and Toledo. Usually touring car is a decent showing as well.


----------



## T28Pilot (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks for all the information!


----------



## T28Pilot (Jan 26, 2013)

*Track Support At The Gate / Beav?*

Are there hobby shops at The Gate and The Beav? If so, what brands of cars do they stock parts for?


----------



## kmberie (Dec 15, 2005)

I also live in Erie and race at both the Gate and Raceway in Beaver. Both top notch facilities. VTA class is big at both, WGT more at the Gate. In the summer a friend that lives in Youngstown and I go to the Gate and Beaver to race road course when we can. We are usually the only 2 WGT cars down in Beaver when we go but would be nice to have another entry. Drop me a PM sometime maybe we could car pool together going to the Gate or Beaver over the summer. We race oval over winter and the schedule is pretty tight so do not really have any time to get the road course cars out, but starting in May will be getting the itch.

Both places have small "racers needs" hobby supplies, tires, traction compounds, gears and other misc hobby items.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

T28Pilot said:


> Are there hobby shops at The Gate and The Beav? If so, what brands of cars do they stock parts for?


Pretty much any CRC parts you might, tires, gears , bodies, etc. Plus traction compound,BRP parts and most of the stuff you might need.

chuck


----------

